# Fuel dist



## Glennbon (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi
Will a CIS-Lambda fuel dist work in a CIS-basic fuel system. Or if not is there a way to make it work. My system is a basic and I thought about buying this Lambda distributor for a spare. They both look the same (black cast). Fuel regulator looks the same as well. 
Thanks


----------

